# What is the perfect mass gainer shake?



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm after something around the 1,000 cal mark. Has to taste alright though not just taste like oats!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SSN mass addiction? Www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk and use my discount code RXQUEEN7XF

 x


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

After something cheaper and which can make at home. Works out better I'm told. But thanks anyway.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Complete mass from bulk powders (the oats are so fine you can't taste them) http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/shop-by-goal/increase-mass/complete-mass-gainer.html

Whole milk

2 tablespoons of EVOO

Porfect!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oh the guys I'm sure will have loads of recipes... Xx


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Whey. Whole milk. Oats. Peanut butter. Egg. Olive oil. Honey?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Complete mass from bulk powders (the oats are so fine you can't taste them) http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/shop-by-goal/increase-mass/complete-mass-gainer.html
> 
> Whole milk
> 
> ...


Yeah or that. Bulkpowders ftw. How people can be ****ed to make their own shakes I do not know.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> Yeah or that. Bulkpowders ftw. How people can be ****ed to make their own shakes I do not know.


So cheap as well mate (no I don't rep for BP I just use them all the time). Always seemed a nice simple bulk shake to me and comes in at about 4k cals and plenty protein


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> So cheap as well mate (no I don't rep for BP I just use them all the time). Always seemed a nice simple bulk shake to me and comes in at about 4k cals and plenty protein


I always thought making own was cheaper? If not then the one you posted looks sweet. 4k cals? Really? How much milk you using? Don't want to use a ton of milk as will make acne worse. Rock and a hard place.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

_Jay said:


> I always thought making own was cheaper? If not then the one you posted looks sweet. 4k cals? Really? How much milk you using? Don't want to use a ton of milk as will make acne worse. Rock and a hard place.


Typo mate sorry it's 1k cals. Yeah I'm sure making your own is cheaper but can't be that much cheaper than going down this route


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Typo mate sorry it's 1k cals. Yeah I'm sure making your own is cheaper but can't be that much cheaper than going down this route


Does it mix alright? Blender for 30 secs does the trick I'm guessing?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Shaker bottle for 60 seconds and it's no bother at all (I hate big lumps myself as well!)


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Shaker bottle for 60 seconds and it's no bother at all (I hate big lumps myself as well!)


Even better. Less hassle the better  haha yeh same hate big dry lumps uhh.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

this looks good, does anyone know if its got about 2kilos of sugar in it like most of the others have. the last one i tried was mutant mass, it had enough sugar in it to rot elephants teeth and just made me squirt water out of my ass all day.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

andysutils said:


> this looks good, does anyone know if its got about 2kilos of sugar in it like most of the others have. the last one i tried was mutant mass, it had enough sugar in it to rot elephants teeth and just made me squirt water out of my ass all day.


No it doesn't. Complete mass gets it's carbs from the ground oats


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Steak and potato, just sayin. :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Think I will invest in that mass gainer linked as I'm low on cash. My current one is running out, cost me 50 odd quid and just cramps my stomach up.

Would you use it as a shake for straight after a workout too?


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

Make your own

2 scoops protein

tub cottage cheese

2 tbls natural peanut butter

1 banana

oats

put it all in a blender

it tastes great

860 calories


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Mutant mass (warning this will give you constant and rancid farts)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bread, caster sugar, honey, raw egg. Blitz it up, POTATO!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Ground almonds are a great calorie booster for shakes, little gritty, but healthy and 600 kcals per 100g if memory serves.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Think I will invest in that mass gainer linked as I'm low on cash. My current one is running out, cost me 50 odd quid and just cramps my stomach up.
> 
> Would you use it as a shake for straight after a workout too?


I do but I tend to throw in a little dextrose as well


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I did this:

400ml full fat milk

100-200ml water

2xtable spoons of olive oil

1.5scoops of instant oats (real cheap off myprotein)

1.5-2scoops of whey

Bloody easy to do, takes minutes and I worked it out to be around 800kcals


----------



## Merlin (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Jay,

2 scoops of protein powder,

2 scoops of milk powder,

1 tbs of peanut butter,

15 ounces of cold water,

Mix all ingredients well and enjoy your mass gainer shake.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Pint of full fat milk

3 cups porridge

scoop of protein

2 eggs

3 scoops ice cream

3 tablespoons peanut butter

4 table spoons olive oil

Easy 1000kcals + there not to dear either


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

mutant mass 2 shakes =2k cal


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Steak, Sweet Potato and veg.

Blend and drink


----------



## fog1892 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok started with my own gainer shake for breakfast today:

400ml whole milk

2 scoops BBW premium whey

A banana

50g MP oats

tbsp Smooth peanut butter

Added 200ml water as was looking a bit thick.

Normally hungry about 10am again when I just have my whey in the morn, still stuffed from that shake and coming up to my first break at work. Gonna have to force these tuna sandwiches down!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-mass-4kg


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Mutant mass (warning this will give you constant and rancid farts)


its fkin vile and it should be banned. It did nothing but make me explode gallons of water out my as$ all day and night.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

joeshig said:


> www.musclefeedshop.co.uk <they sell USN's Hyperbolic Mass really cheap. I always go for that, its really good for gaining hard and quick!


Are you a rep by any chance? 4 posts saying exactly the same thing out of 5 total posts!


----------

